
Rails 3.1 Gem Available - aaronbrethorst
http://rubygems.org/gems/rails/versions/3.1.0
======
tenderlove
Yes, I am very excited. I should have released during business hours with
announcements prepared and whatnot, but I really wanted this code in people's
hands. I hope that everyone enjoys this release!

~~~
aaronbrethorst
To reiterate what everyone is saying: thank you very much for all of your
dedication and hard work.

Let me know if you ever make it around to Liberty or Poppy, I feel like I owe
you at least a couple drinks.

~~~
jarin
Same here, but for San Diego :)

------
nfm
Thanks to Rails core and all the contributors for yet another killer release
:)

If you're new to 3.1, the following resources will help you to get started:

Release notes:

<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/3_1_release_notes.html>

Asset pipeline:

<http://guides.rubyonrails.org/asset_pipeline.html>

[http://railscasts.com/episodes/279-understanding-the-
asset-p...](http://railscasts.com/episodes/279-understanding-the-asset-
pipeline)

~~~
ryanbigg
Thanks for linking to the new Asset Pipeline guide. Richard Hulse, Mohammed
El-Abid and me put a lot of work into that to try to help people understand
how it works.

It's just a fantastic feeling to see something that I've worked on be helpful
to so many people. Thank you.

~~~
enry_straker
No, thank you ( and richard and mohammed )

You have no idea how helpful you guys are.

------
sc00ter
Fantastic!

Any particular reasn to only list DHH under "Authors"? (I assume the plural
means more are possible...)

Perhaps a link to <http://contributors.rubyonrails.org/> ?

Interestingly DHH is only #2 contrubutor overall, and number 9 this year...
(by number of commits; and no, that isn't a perfect measure of contribution)

------
dmix
I'm hesitant to give up on Jammit, but asset pipeline looks great.

~~~
davidcuddeback
Same here. I've been trying out the 3.1 RCs, and I think the asset pipeline
has some potential, but I haven't found a replacement for Jammit's JST
compilation. (Although I haven't looked very hard. I'm sure there's a solution
out there.)

~~~
sstephenson
Sprockets includes Jammit-inspired JST support. You can use it with either EJS
or Eco templates. See the "JavaScript Templating" section of the readme:
<https://github.com/sstephenson/sprockets#readme>

You can even write your own JST template class. Here's an example that adds
Mustache template support: [https://github.com/josh/mustache-
trimmer/blob/master/lib/til...](https://github.com/josh/mustache-
trimmer/blob/master/lib/tilt/mustache_js_template.rb)

~~~
davidcuddeback
Cool, thanks! I can't wait to try that out.

------
DanielKehoe
Here's my walk-through "Read This Before Installing Rails 3.1" which helps in
dodging pitfalls and potholes:

<http://railsapps.github.com/installing-rails-3-1.html>

------
speleding
Here is something not in the release notes that people may want to watch out
for: The format of the session has changed, the FlashHash class to be precise,
so trying to load a browser session created on Rails 3.0 will give a marshal
load error on 3.1 if it had anything in the flash.

This means you will want to change your SESSION_KEY variable to expire all
sessions, otherwise users that are logged in while you upgrade can get stuck
until they clear their cookies. (So I postponed the upgrade to the weekend...)

------
eddanger
The asset pipeline is s great evolution to this amazing framework. I'm looking
forward to playing with this.

------
nkeating
Great update.. Asset Pipeline & Coffescript have quickly become indispensable.

------
dkrich
Thanks! Started learning 3.1 a few months ago and loved the asset pipeline,
but had a few problems getting a particular piece to work. Will have to get
back to using it soon.

------
tmeasday
Does anyone know if/when heroku will support 3.1?

~~~
taybenlor
It already does on the cedar stack.
<http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/rails31_heroku_cedar>

------
hankberg
How come the identity map is disabled by default?

~~~
ashleyw
It doesn't track model associations, so can lead to odd behaviour if you don't
know the pitfalls. Hopefully having to enable it manually means those who do
enable it have read up and know what to expect.

------
sebilasse
Thanks for the great work. After every release I wonder what's next. Is there
some sort of roadmap?

------
thedjpetersen
Alright! Good work Rails core team.

------
dasil003
This time it's no red herring like the nefarious 3.0.10 release!

------
CoachRufus87
You guys rock! Thanks for all the work y'all put in.

------
jdelsman
So happy! Thanks guys! Upgrading now ;)

------
diegogomes
Hands on. Upgrading!

